# Fence Jumping



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Jess's Goat Mixer is being very bad and jumping the fences and eating the garden..

So he is tethered near the water and his favourite tree iand is only let off when we are playing with him and watching him..

Do you have any idea to stop it??


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Depends on the type of fencing....if it's a field fence then maybe go higher, if it's electric then a few more hot strands may work....does Mixer have another goatie to be buddies with? Sometimes a goat will "escape" to be near the human they are bonded with.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

There are jumping harnesses for dogs - wonder if that would work on a goat???


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

kelebek said:


> There are jumping harnesses for dogs - wonder if that would work on a goat???


 Yes, that is what I had to do to a younger buck a few years ago. He can do everything but jump.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Ill suggest the dog thingo lol

And yeah, mixer has 2 other friends to play with, another goat and a sheep, but hes just naughty. He had been fine before that.. just started recently


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Alyssa, there are a few things I have tried and different things seem to work for different goats, depending on their method of getting over the fence. 

My little Boer buck 'climbs' the fence rather than jumping, he now has a collar on his front left leg and one on his back right leg (just above the hoof) and a baling twine piece between them ... he cant lift his front leg up to start climbing, so he doesnt get out. 

My harness boys Charlie and Chaplin were terrors. They wanted to get out to get to me. Electric didnt work because they figured the pain was worth it to see mum. lol A higher fence didnt work - they kept jumping it higher and higher I swear they could be showjumpers and when it was too high for them they still jumped, and got hung up by back legs, I swear I could see broken legs happening ... so I put the fences down again figuring it was better for them to jump out cleanly than to jump and get a broken leg. 

What worked in the end for them is a collar round the neck, a collar round the back leg and a string attached between them - short, so the back leg cannot extend backwards. They cant push off in this way. But, the problem is you dont want to have collar goats around other horned goats. I wasnt able to wean them off the devices, so they are tethered overnight and put out to pasture during the day. 

Red, my other harness, he only jumped once but a good dose of electric fence fixed him.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I would suggest the tying thing but i worried about him because thye live in a valley and its pretty steep// But ill suggest that too

Thanks for your inputs!!


----------

